# proof that it works!! (short video)



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

So I got my baby on Friday. I thought it would take forever for him to warm up. He still doesn't seem to care for everyone else in the family. But luckily I think he likes me He hisses at others but not at me. And he seems to call for me and he is starting to want out to play. He bows for me to scritch him. I have been taking the let him come to me approach. I think it worked. I will just stick my hand near by and say hey what is this or something like that and .......

Here is my video. Please forgive my goofy baby voice


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww what a good baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's fantastic well done to you both, he's definitely gained your trust.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Solace. said:


> That's fantastic well done to you both, he's definitely gained your trust.



Thanks guys. OMG I'm so sorry I didn't think of putting this in the training and bonding section. Duh.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice baby! I think it's a she but not sure- anyways, very very sweet little baby! Be careful with that pink chain link as she can easily get her foot stuck on it- put it on the floor as a toy.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Aly said:


> Nice baby! I think it's a she but not sure- anyways, very very sweet little baby! Be careful with that pink chain link as she can easily get her foot stuck on it- put it on the floor as a toy.



Thanks. that toy came with him from the breeders. It was in his cage there so I wanted him to have some home away from home. I'll be sure to do that  Why do you think he is a girl? Just curious. I really don't care I don't guess but he whistles and makes all sorts of noise all day.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Coreyrox said:


> Thanks. that toy came with him from the breeders. It was in his cage there so I wanted him to have some home away from home. I'll be sure to do that  Why do you think he is a girl? Just curious. I really don't care I don't guess but he whistles and makes all sorts of noise all day.


Just gave me that impression for some reason. I guess reminds me alot of how Baby was in the begining. Still too young to tell and if he/she's very vocal them it's most likely a little boy.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Aly said:


> Just gave me that impression for some reason. I guess reminds me alot of how Baby was in the begining. Still too young to tell and if he/she's very vocal them it's most likely a little boy.


It really is killing me not to know. I might get a DNA test.  Aww he's my baby no matter what. My husband wanted a male tiel because of the incredible whistling ability but I can't trade. If he is a girl then he is my girl  that sentence was weird:wacko:


----------

